# English work in Pescara



## olsenkaylan

I am currently teaching English is Pescara and I am looking for a job with an international company.

Any ideas?

Thanks Kaylan
Canadian expat


----------



## bruzzogirl

Hi,

Sorry I don't have a response for your question, but I am thinking of moving to Pescara in Sept to start teaching English...still undecided. Any advice, warning, wisdom??

Thanks


QUOTE=olsenkaylan;56630]I am currently teaching English is Pescara and I am looking for a job with an international company.

Any ideas?

Thanks Kaylan
Canadian expat[/QUOTE]


----------



## bahamut

olsenkaylan said:


> I am currently teaching English is Pescara and I am looking for a job with an international company.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks Kaylan
> Canadian expat


Hi you can Check at FATER that is a division of Procter and Gamble and just moved to a futuristic building in the Pescara centre. Try also at tthe ICO (industria del cartone ondulato), they are in front of the airport and in Pianella. Try also the Fameccanica in Sambuceto.


----------



## KatriPagliaro

*Help wanted*

Hi Kaylan,

I see you have written this post four years ago and was wondering how things are coming along for you now? My husband was born in Pescara and we want to move there permanently. I am worried about a job however and would like to chat with you about the possibilities of teaching English there. I am aware of the CELTA course that I would need to complete but not so sure of the possibility to become employed.

Please help me if you can.




olsenkaylan said:


> I am currently teaching English is Pescara and I am looking for a job with an international company.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks Kaylan
> Canadian expat


----------



## Vincent C. Torrieri

Hello everyone,
I am new to this web page.
I am Canadian and I am moving to Pescara Italy.
Does anyone know of any good, reliable schools where I can teach ESL?
I look forward to a reply.
Best,
Vincent


----------



## Vincent C. Torrieri

*Start Up*



bahamut said:


> Hi you can Check at FATER that is a division of Procter and Gamble and just moved to a futuristic building in the Pescara centre. Try also at tthe ICO (industria del cartone ondulato), they are in front of the airport and in Pianella. Try also the Fameccanica in Sambuceto.


Dear Kaylan,
Do you know of a good reliable school to teach in Pescara?
I appreciate the reply.
Best,
Vincent


----------



## mbaker377

*Pescara*



olsenkaylan said:


> I am currently teaching English is Pescara and I am looking for a job with an international company.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks Kaylan
> Canadian expat


I you are sooooooo lucky to be in Pescara. I'ts where I want to be. Any work there for a dual citizen who speaks and writes 2 languages?


----------



## rodrigoredmont

mbaker377 said:


> I you are sooooooo lucky to be in Pescara. I'ts where I want to be. Any work there for a dual citizen who speaks and writes 2 languages?


HI, I am an American expat living in Pescara and looking for an english teacher for our daughter ages 3. Any suggestions? Thanks. Rodrigo


----------

